# Erotic music/songs and sexual association



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 7, 2016)

Okay. Serious question...
The other night with a couple of coworkers, the subject was brought up, "What song did you lose your virginity to?", which segued into, "What song did you discover masturbation to?", and a few semi-personal, musical topics. The truth is, i never made the musical connection to sex. Nostalgia, yes, and therefore maybe a little towards the erotic and romantic, but i never drew a straight line between music and 'getting it on'.

So i ask you, friends, with genuine curiosity: What is your opinion(s) on erotic music?
Erotic tunes, sexy lyrics, bumping beats and sensual tones. What gets you going, in the mood? Do you play something specific when you read romance fiction? What's your jam for private time? is there anything interesting or funny you'd like to share, admit or discuss? Are you aroused by SlipKnot? Do you actually like 70's porn music?

TRY to keep this SFW but if you want to go into detail, keep it mild and friendly.


----------



## Glider (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Glider (Apr 10, 2016)

Or.


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)

had to share too




more


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Electric Feel ~ MGMT


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Nov 7, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Okay. Serious question...
> The other night with a couple of coworkers, the subject was brought up, "What song did you lose your virginity to?", which segued into, "What song did you discover masturbation to?", and a few semi-personal, musical topics. The truth is, i never made the musical connection to sex. Nostalgia, yes, and therefore maybe a little towards the erotic and romantic, but i never drew a straight line between music and 'getting it on'.
> 
> So i ask you, friends, with genuine curiosity: What is your opinion(s) on erotic music?
> ...


This song.




I just fucking had to.

Also, Black Hole Sun by Sound Garden. That song says "Won't you come" a lot.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 7, 2016)

I would say that music enhances the experience. Okami & I have music going in the background alot. Not only does it help set the mood & rhythm, it helps keep it 'private time' when our kids are home.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

George Michael- I Want Your Sex


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 8, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> George Michael- I Want Your Sex


Even as a kid, before i understood what the song was _about_ and i didn't pay any attention to the lyrics, i knew that song had SOMEthing to do with sex before i even knew what sex was.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Even as a kid, before i understood what the song was _about_ and i didn't pay any attention to the lyrics, i knew that song had SOMEthing to do with sex before i even knew what sex was.


I was about 10 when it came out, I guess. (And I knew what sex was by that age.)


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 8, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I was about 10 when it came out, I guess. (And I knew what sex was by that age.)


i was a naive, sheltered child.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i was a naive, sheltered child.


Oh, my momma thought I was. But I managed to find a few things out.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 8, 2016)

What about 'Father Figure' by George Michael? That's another one that toe'd the line of 'way too sexy' for radio.


----------



## Whiskered (Nov 8, 2016)

There is nothing more sexual than:

Daler Mehendi singing Tunak Tunak Tun


----------



## Winter (Nov 24, 2016)

This song is so sexy it made it onto the infamous Filthy Fifteen list of songs that will instantly turn your children into devil-worshipping, mass-murdering sex fiends.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Shadify (Nov 24, 2016)

Hm) Well I guess I won't give even a single link to any sexy song like the others.) I mean I guess the fact is that.. um.. almost every jazzy song or music is kinda associated with something romantic or sexual.) Like, just when the saxophone and some jazzy/soft beats goes on, or doin' some slides on the bass-guitar, I'm just kinda excited) So I don't listen to any lyrics, even if it's hyper-sexual or smth, I prefer to react to the music.)


----------



## Saylor (Dec 5, 2016)

Not even kidding when I say this (I wish I was). But, I lost my virginity in 6th grade to this.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 5, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Not even kidding when I say this (I wish I was). But, I lost my virginity in 6th grade to this.


Of all ways to lose virginity, this one is so unmanly it may as well not even count


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 5, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Of all ways to lose virginity, this one is so unmanly it may as well not even count


Lots of people in the 80s lost their virginity to George and Wham.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 13, 2016)

For some reason, I get an insane hard on when I hear this song. Not really from any sexual innuendo, but because the music is so good. Is that normal?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 15, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Of all ways to lose virginity, this one is so unmanly it may as well not even count


Woah! With that sort of thinking, what does that say about _your_ sex life? Or, should i say, *SAX* life?


----------

